# ENTJ, ENFJ, ENTP or ENFP?



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a 21-year-old male and I've been pondering my personality type for some time. I've an IQ over 130 and I study business at university level and I aspire to become a chief marketing officer or a CEO of my not-yet-established company some day (maybe). I'm very good with money (my ISTJ father says 'exceptional'), good at saving it and I've been interested in the stock market since I was 18. But I don't value money highly, because my living expenses are low and I don't have much use for money. I have very few wants, I could travel to far away places, but I see no need to do that. Most of my time I spend by studying, acquiring interesting information, trying to develop as a person, exercizing and planning my future (just writing some vague ideas up, they change a lot!).

When I made the test for the first time ever five years ago or so, I got an INTP as a result. I was quite withdrawn as a teenager, you see. I got interested in programming at the age of 16. I got an INTJ as a result when I took the test online a year ago. After that I thought that I'm an extrovert, because I learned that extroverts aren't necessarily very social. I do think that I'm an E after all, and another the other I'm quite sure is the N. That would leave ENXX's as the only results. I don't know whether I'm a P or J at all! My desk room and desk are messy and my ISTJ father complains about that. 

For the last half years I've thought that I'm an ENFP, but now I'm doubting, because I met an ENFP lady (or so I think) and I was casted to a leadership position or I took charge of our group more descriptively. When the ENFP and I work together, I'm the one who tries to rephrase her thoughts, ask for clarification, decide what information is important and what's less important, what we should do, what needs to be taken into omits critical details.

I did know one ENTJ and he was somewhat like me, so self-contained. I did one-up him a couple of times when he had strong opinions that were based on inaccurate information. My big sister is an ENFJ and we differ a lot, she's just so friendly and gracious. I don't make friends actively and I dislike meaningless small talk generally. My sister's husband is an ENTP and we are somewhat similar.

Help me out, guys!


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

ENxJ. J's are always good with money.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

God said:


> ENxJ. J's are always good with money.


This is a stereotype like extraverts always being sociable I would say.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

ENTJ- Te Ni Se Fi
ENFJ- Fe Ni Se Ti
ENTP- Ne Ti Fe Si
ENFP- Ne Fi Te Si
Determining your Primary and Auxiliary functions would help I think.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

ESTJ-TE SI NE FI
ENTJ-TE NI SE TI 

Notice both use TE and the ESTJ has an Intuitive function as it's tertiary (the Extroverted Intuitive function).
The SJ does not dismiss intuitive function.
I chose these two based on your paragraph about working with the ENFP. Try looking at these two. 

ESTJ is under stabilizer: The Guardian Temperament
ENTJ is under theorist: The Rational Temperament


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Liminality said:


> This is a stereotype like extraverts always being sociable I would say.


I meant "usually". Potayto potahto.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

If you are an ENXX then probably ENTJ.
A messy environment is not necessarily J.

Your ISTJ dad is Si dominant and Si is often about comparing how things are with how things once was so if he's used to a tidy place then he'd want things to be as they should be in his mind.
But ENTJs use Ni instead of Si so they may be more about ordering how ideas should be instead of how sensory stuff should be.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd give ENTP/ENTJ as first suggestion. ENTP is NeTiFeSi and ENTJ is TeNiSeFi, so the cognitive functions are different, but there are still a lot of similarities. Check out this: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/36866-determing-your-type-made-easy.html and your temperament and interaction style might be a hint... :happy:


----------



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

None of the ones I suggested it appears! You were all wrong. After a lot of soul-searching and asking my mom about me as a child. I also realized that most of my friends have been extraverted sensors (ESTPs and ESFPs). I'm an ESFP male! Not an intuitive nor thinker at all. Who would have guessed? Not me. :laughing:
temperament: artisan (whoah!)
interaction style: get-things-going
in the grip: introverted intuition


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, it's good that you've found your best fit type.

Actually, ENFP and ESFP are MBTI neighbours, as I like to say. If you only had taken the tests without reading about the functions, such mistype is quite common. It's also a common misconception that N = intelligence. So you may have had your biases before, and now, you're clear to understand yourself.

Enjoy yourself and have fun.:crazy:


----------



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

Leaves said:


> Well, it's good that you've found your best fit type.
> 
> Actually, ENFP and ESFP are MBTI neighbours, as I like to say. If you only had taken the tests without reading about the functions, such mistype is quite common. It's also a common misconception that N = intelligence. So you may have had your biases before, and now, you're clear to understand yourself.
> 
> Enjoy yourself and have fun.:crazy:


Well, the worst part is that I had read about the functions before summer, and I was at the beach and travelling around and sure that I was an ENFP. In my opinion extraverted sensing (Se) and extraverted intuition (Ne) aren't that different externally... they can look deceptively similar, my ENFP friend is just more eccentric, reads fiction and dresses like a hobo, heh. :crazy:


----------



## Loyalgirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad you found ur type! Sounds like all the education and intelligence got in the way LOL


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

very good I say. I like ESFPs! I've been all in the ESFP forum; even thought I was one once, hehe. I am still searching myself for my MBTI type but I know for a fact I am E-6 I think I got a pretty good idea of what I may be. Glad you found you so quickly


----------

